# Isolamento térmico quase inexistente no Brasil



## nutas (30 Jul 2011 às 19:13)

No Brasil a maioria das casas não possui isolamento térmico por isso a maioria da população sofre com o frio dentro das residencias,em boa parte do sul e sudeste do Brasil,as vezes  as temperaturas mínimas chegam próximo a zero graus, fazendo que as pessoas fiquem com agasalhos pesados dentro de casa . Neste aspecto as construções brasileiras precisam evoluir para garantir  mas conforto para os moradores, neste inverno a temperatura dentro da minha casa chegou próximo aos 10°C


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jul 2011 às 20:27)

Na falta de isolamento térmico adequado, as pessoas devem vestir-se de forma a se protegerem do frio. Claro no brasil, pode ser difícil encontrar roupa adequada.. Em portugal os sem-abrigo (indigentes?), chegam a proteger-se do frio metendo bolas de papel de jornal dentro das mangas dos casacos e dentro das camisolas, para sobreviver a noites geladas na rua.

A minha casa, embora tenha 2 tijolos de largura e cimento com caixa de ar, tem deficiências no isolamento: não tem isolante entre os tijolos, os vidros das janelas não são duplos, e as persianas permitem entrar algum ar. Consequência, na minha casa já registei: 
- no verão, 32C (numa onda de calor, com noites tropicais e máximas nos 40C)
- no inverno, 4.7C (com temperaturas mínimas negativas e máxima de 0.7 graus nesse dia).

como resistir? Com roupa adequada e cobertores, ainda se possível com sistema de aquecimento ou arrefecimento.

Na rússia, em algumas casas pobres sem aquecimento, chegam a baixar bem abaixo dos zero graus, congelando condutas de água, e inclusive os remédios/medicamentos.


----------



## Costa (30 Jul 2011 às 22:36)

Não é só no Brasil. Em Portugal o frio é muito mais comum e a maioria das casas não tem um isolamento adequado, infelizmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 19:39)

*Novo material de construção diminui os gastos associados à regulação da temperatura nos edifícios*


> Criado por uma equipa de investigadores chineses, o material, que pode ser produzido em diferentes formas e tamanhos, absorve o excesso de calor quando a temperatura sobe e liberta energia térmica quando o termómetro desce no interior dos edifícios.
> 
> Os edifícios, nomeadamente através da regulação térmica no seu interior, contribuem de forma significativa para o Aquecimento Global ao exigir o consumo de energia em grandes quantidades, a que estão associadas elevadas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2011 às 19:49)

nutas disse:


> No Brasil a maioria das casas não possui isolamento térmico por isso a maioria da população sofre com o frio dentro das residencias,em boa parte do sul e sudeste do Brasil,as vezes  as temperaturas mínimas chegam próximo a zero graus, fazendo que as pessoas fiquem com agasalhos pesados dentro de casa . Neste aspecto as construções brasileiras precisam evoluir para garantir  mas conforto para os moradores, neste inverno a temperatura dentro da minha casa chegou próximo aos 10°C



Em Bragança, que  fica numa das regiões mais frias de Portugal o isolamento de muitas casas é péssimo, dentro de minha casa também registo temperaturas de 9ºC/10ºC se não ligar os aquecedores


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 20:22)

Em minha casa, em Viseu, já cheguei a ter cerca de 33ºC há dois anos, e ainda no passado inverno tive menos de 8ºC dentro de casa, com vidros duplos,etc... Tínhamos estado um dia fora de casa...

O mínimo acho foi de pouco mais de 5ºC dentro de casa!.


----------



## nutas (14 Set 2011 às 20:26)

Pedro disse:


> Em minha casa, em Viseu, já cheguei a ter cerca de 33ºC há dois anos, e ainda no passado inverno tive menos de 8ºC dentro de casa, com vidros duplos,etc... Tínhamos estado um dia fora de casa...
> 
> O mínimo acho foi de pouco mais de 5ºC dentro de casa!.



o bom aqui as vezes o inverno nos surpreende com temperaturas negativas.

como vc pode observar na imagem acima, a maioria das casas no Brasil as paredes são feitas de tijolo e duas camadas de reboque, vidros duplos, quase nenhuma casa tem.


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2011 às 21:54)

nutas disse:


> o bom aqui as vezes o inverno nos surpreende com temperaturas negativas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas essa casa não tem qualquer isolamento para frio e muito menos para o calor.


----------



## nutas (15 Set 2011 às 20:04)

Lousano disse:


> Mas essa casa não tem qualquer isolamento para frio e muito menos para o calor.


pra você  ver todas as casas aqui no Brasil são feitas destes materiais, o telhado também não tem isolamento nenhum na maioria das vezes as casas, são cobertas por telhas de barro e forradas com uma fina camada de madeira.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 20:25)

Costa disse:


> Não é só no Brasil. Em Portugal o frio é muito mais comum e a maioria das casas não tem um isolamento adequado, infelizmente.



Tens razão, e isso acontece devido ao modelo urbano que temos desde o final da década de 60.

Em Portugal toda a gente quer ter casinha própria, mas construir com qualidade é caro, vende pouco e dá pouca margem de lucro. Por exemplo, há vários tipos de vidro para habitações, e os melhores, em termos de isolamento térmico, são também os mais caros...


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 20:27)

MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança, que  fica numa das regiões mais frias de Portugal o isolamento de muitas casas é péssimo, dentro de minha casa também registo temperaturas de 9ºC/10ºC se não ligar os aquecedores



Já li e ouvi relatos de pessoas que vivem na Áustria, Reino Unido ou Finlândia sobre o tema, e dizem que as casas estão muito bem isoladas, e que no Inverno com pouco gasto de energia consegue-se manter a temperatura interna em torno dos 20ºC e andar dentro de casa em t-shirt.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2011 às 20:36)

MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança, que  fica numa das regiões mais frias de Portugal o isolamento de muitas casas é péssimo, dentro de minha casa também registo temperaturas de 9ºC/10ºC se não ligar os aquecedores



Eu moro no Algarve e onde moro a casa chega a essa temperatura todos os Invernos, se estás numa zona fria não é assim tão mal, pior são as casas do Algarve que chegam a essa temperatura no Inverno e é a região mais quente do país no Inverno. Para os algarvios é um verdadeiro gelo, mas para os brigantinos que estão mais habituados ao frio, não tem assim tanto de estranho.

A maioria das casas mesmo tendo isolamento térmico e vidros duplos perdem calor na mesma, a melhor solução é optarem por estores eléctricos, porque os estores eléctricos não tem a caixa onde está colocada a fita do estore, logo esse é o principal local de saída do calor das casas portuguesas.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 20:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu moro no Algarve e onde moro a casa chega a essa temperatura todos os Invernos, se estás numa zona fria não é assim tão mal, pior são as casas do Algarve que chegam a essa temperatura no Inverno e é a região mais quente do país no Inverno. Para os algarvios é um verdadeiro gelo, mas para os brigantinos que estão mais habituados ao frio, não tem assim tanto de estranho.
> 
> A maioria das casas mesmo tendo isolamento térmico e vidros duplos perdem calor na mesma, a melhor solução é optarem por estores eléctricos, porque os estores eléctricos não tem a caixa onde está colocada a fita do estore, logo esse é o principal local de saída do calor das casas portuguesas.



A minha casa aí em baixo tem caixa de ar e vidro duplo, mas as portas estão mal calafetadas e perde aí imenso calor, por isso costuma andar em torno dos 15ºC. De facto só a caixa de ar e o vidro duplo não é suficiente. Atenção também ao material das portas e à correcta calafetagem de portas e janelas.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2011 às 22:39)

Lousano disse:


> Mas essa casa não tem qualquer isolamento para frio e muito menos para o calor.



Mas cá em Portugal muitas casas construídas não são muito diferentes disso. Mesmo as caixas de ar nos anos 80/90 era só para alguns que o dinheiro não era muito, na falta de dinheiro quando se usavam eram por exemplo apenas numa fachada mais exposta, e a maioria das vezes penso que nem era por causa da temperatura, preocupação menor nesses tempos, era mais por causa da humidade, outro grande problema da nossa construção. Hoje em dia certamente é muito melhor, mas há um imenso parque habitacional muito mal construído relativamente ao conforto/isolamento térmico.


----------



## nutas (16 Set 2011 às 00:14)

MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança, que  fica numa das regiões mais frias de Portugal o isolamento de muitas casas é péssimo, dentro de minha casa também registo temperaturas de 9ºC/10ºC se não ligar os aquecedores


se você ta achando sua casa fria, é porque vc ainda não viu a minha, na última Massa polar forte que passou  por aqui. Na cozinha de casa fez 4°C detalhe a temperatura externa era de 2°C .


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2011 às 00:41)

Vince disse:


> Mas cá em Portugal muitas casas construídas não são muito diferentes disso. Mesmo as caixas de ar nos anos 80/90 era só para alguns que o dinheiro não era muito, na falta de dinheiro quando se usavam eram por exemplo apenas numa fachada mais exposta, e a maioria das vezes penso que nem era por causa da temperatura, preocupação menor nesses tempos, era mais por causa da humidade, outro grande problema da nossa construção. Hoje em dia certamente é muito melhor, mas há um imenso parque habitacional muito mal construído relativamente ao conforto/isolamento térmico.



Existem sim e não são tão poucas como se pode imaginar (até te digo mais, ainda se constroem exemplos desses em Portugal na actualidade).

Mas se não isola o frio, muito menos o calor.


----------

